# اللجهة المصرية : فايت ، يفوتونا ، يفوت



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

ما معنى هذه الكلمات في اللهجة المصرية 

 فايت ، يفوتونا ، يفوت

وشكرا .


----------



## إسكندراني

فوتان الشيء عكس اللحاق به
والشهر اللي فات أي الشهر الماضي
وفاتني الدرس أي لم أحضره
حسبت هذه الكلمات من العربي الفصيح خصوصا وأن الكثير يستخدمونها في سياق فصيح وفي اللهجات الأخرى
إلا أننا نضيف له معنى ثان في مصر وهو أن نقول فات علينا فلان أي مر علينا
وياللا بنا نفوتوا على المكتبة أي هيا نمر عليها


----------



## Bakr

ولكن الروعة هي مع "فاتت جنبنا" : عبد الحليم حافظ، حسين السيد، محمد عبد الوهاب


----------

